# Thursday Night Thunder @ The Race Place North Carolina



## Ovalhead (Nov 20, 2010)

*Thursday Night Thunder Summer Points Series @ RPNC*

*Thursday Night Thunder

The Race Place North Carolina

September 5, 2013

The Race Place , North Carolina @ 910-816-8286 (Mike) 

152 Versaw Circle St. Paul, North Carolina, 28384



Practice Starts at 6:00 PM / Racing Begins at 7:30 PM


Round Robin Style on the Rattler.


Class 1

* STOCK BSRT 902 Chassis * / 36 Coupe Hard Body ( Available @ The Race Place )

*C4 or Ceramic magnets allowed / Open Rear Axle, wheel, tire and crown.*


Class 2

Super Stock ( H.O.P.R.A. )


Class 3

COMPLETE STOCK BSRT 905 Chassis / TOMY, AFX, Stock Car Hard Body 


Class 4

Modified ( H.O.P.R.A. )



Complete parts shop, Air-conditioned, Smoke free, Computerized scoring and power by Trackmate. Track by DC Elite 


NCSCAR

North Carolina Slot Car Area Racers​*


----------



## Ovalhead (Nov 20, 2010)

*Here are the results for September 12th TNT @ the Race Place NC.

Thursday Night Thunder at The Race Place NC
9-12-13

COMPLETE STOCK BSRT 905 Chassis / 36 Coupe Hardbody Only Class

1-Cliff 126 laps
2-JT 117 laps
3-Chris 107 laps
4-Mike 106 laps
5-Damien 99 laps
6-Nicky 97 laps
7-Robert 93 laps

2 minute Round Robin
30 seconds TQ - Cliff

Congratulations to Cliff on his Victory! :woohoo:


Super Stock ( H.O.P.R.A)

1-Cliff 196 laps
2-Mike 195 laps
3-JT 187 laps
4-Chris 185 laps
5-Robert 172 laps
6-Nicky 168 laps
7-Damien 158 laps

3 minute Round Robin
30 seconds TQ - JT

Congratulations to Cliff on his Victory! :woohoo:


Thank you to all the racers who attended ! Look forward to the next race @ The Race Place NC ! 

NCSCAR
North Carolina Slot Car Area Racers​*


----------



## Ovalhead (Nov 20, 2010)

*Here are the results for September 19th TNT @ the Race Place NC.

Thursday Night Thunder at The Race Place NC
9-19-13

*Stock BSRT 902 * / Stock TOMY, AFX - GT / GTP Hard Body only.
*C4 or Ceramic magnets allowed / Open Rear Axle, wheel, tire and crown.*

1-Cliff 110 laps
2-Mike 108 laps
3-Jim 91 laps
4-JT 85 laps
5-Chris 78 laps
6-Damien 60 laps

2 minute Round Robin


Super Stock ( H.O.P.R.A) Heat 1

1-Cliff 126 laps
2-JT 124 laps
3-Mike 113 laps
4-Chris 107 laps
5-Jim 95 laps
6-Damien 93 laps

2 minute Round Robin


Super Stock ( H.O.P.R.A) Heat 2

1-Cliff 128 laps
2-JT 121 laps
3-Chris 120 laps
4-Mike 106 laps
5-Jim 97 laps

2 minute Round Robin


Thank you to all the racers who attended ! Look forward to the next race @ The Race Place NC ! 


NCSCAR
North Carolina Slot Car Area Racers​*


----------



## Ovalhead (Nov 20, 2010)

*Thursday Night Thunder / September 26, 2013

The Race Place , North Carolina @ 910-816-8286 (Mike) 
152 Versaw Circle St. Paul, North Carolina, 28384

We had a super time @ The Race Place NC last night. It was good to see Tom back and running strong. Jim returned with another stong entry proving his team isn't a fluke ! Congratulations guys !

Our regular group has to start to pick things up a bit and the younger ones are, it's good to see the action pick up. Thanks Mike & Debbie for your hospitality as usual. Now here are the results for September 26, 2013. 

Round Robin Style on the Rattler.


Class 1 

* STOCK BSRT 902 Chassis * / TOMY, AFX, Stock GT/GTP Hard Body
*C4 or Ceramic magnets allowed / Open Rear Axle, wheel, tire and crown.*

30 second TQ- Cliff 
2 minute Heats

1-Mike 119 laps / G3
2-Cliff 115 laps / G3
3-Tom 98 laps / G3
4-Jim 94 laps / G3
5-Chris 94 laps / SG+
6-JT 88 laps / SG+

Class 2

Super Stock ( H.O.P.R.A. )

3 minute Heats

1-Cliff 199 / Wizzard
2-Mike 196 / Wizzard
3-JT 195 / Wizzard
4-Chris 161 / Wizzard
5-Jim 151 / Wizzard

After the controlled racing was complete we sat down for a 3 hour Test & Tune, R & D session. Trying different classes, learning a little along the way too ! It's late, so till the next time !


Complete parts shop, Air-conditioned, Smoke free, Computerized scoring and power by Trackmate. Track by DC Elite 

NCSCAR
North Carolina Slot Car Area Racers​*


----------



## Ovalhead (Nov 20, 2010)

*Thursday Night Thunder

The Race Place , North Carolina @ 910-816-8286 (Mike) 

152 Versaw Circle St. Paul, North Carolina, 28384


Thanks Mike & Debbie for your hospitality as usual. 

Now here are the results for October 10, 2013. 

Class 1 

* STOCK BSRT 902 Chassis * / TOMY, AFX, Stock GT/GTP Hard Body
*C4 or Ceramic magnets allowed / Open Rear Axle, wheel, tire and crown.*

2 minute Heats

1-Cliff 115 laps / G3
2-Mike 112 laps / G3
3-Tom 108 laps / G3
4-Chris 84 laps / SG+

Class 2

SUPER STOCK ( H.O.P.R.A. )

2 minute Heats

1-Cliff 140 / Wizzard
2-Mike 124 / Wizzard
3-Chris 115/ Wizzard
4-Tom 100 / Wizzard

See everyone next Thursday for TNT @ The Race Place North Carolina !

Complete parts shop, Air-conditioned, Smoke free, Computerized scoring and power by Trackmate. Track by DC Elite 
NCSCAR
North Carolina Slot Car Area Racers​*


----------



## Ovalhead (Nov 20, 2010)

*Racing Racing Racing Racing Racing Racing​*


ovalhead said:


> *Thursday Night Thunder
> 
> November 7, 2013
> 
> ...


----------



## Ovalhead (Nov 20, 2010)

Thursday Night Thunder

The Race Place , North Carolina @ 910-816-8286 (Mike) 

152 Versaw Circle St. Paul, North Carolina, 28384


Round Robin Style on the Rattler.

Class 1 

* STOCK BSRT 902 Chassis * / TOMY, AFX, Stock GT/GTP Hard Body
*C4 or Ceramic magnets allowed / Open Rear Axle, wheel, tire and crown.*

30 second TQ- JT

2 minute Heats

1-Mike 112 laps / G3
2-Tom 103 laps / G3
3-JT 92 laps / G3
4-Chris 72 laps / G3

Class 2

Super Stock ( H.O.P.R.A. )

2 minute Heats

1-JT 134 / Wizzard
2-Mike 130 / Wizzard
3-Tom 95 / Wizzard
4-Chris 93 / Wizzard

1-Mike 141 / Wizzard
2-Chris 130 / Wizzard

Next Race November 14, 2013

Complete parts shop, Air-conditioned, Smoke free, Computerized scoring and power by Trackmate. Track by DC Elite 

NCSCAR
North Carolina Slot Car Area Racers


----------



## Ovalhead (Nov 20, 2010)

*Thursday Night Thunder

The Race Place , North Carolina @ 910-816-8286 (Mike) 

152 Versaw Circle St. Paul, North Carolina, 28384

Round Robin Style on the Rattler.

Results from November 14, 2013

30 second TQ- Cliff

Class 1 
* STOCK BSRT 902 Chassis * / TOMY, AFX, Stock GT/GTP Hard Body
*C4 or Ceramic magnets allowed / Open Rear Axle, wheel, tire and crown.*
2 minute Heats

1-Cliff 120 laps / G3
2-Chris 107 laps / G3
3-Mike 107 laps / G3
4-Jim 91 laps / G3

Class 2
Box Stock Car ( H.O.P.R.A. )
2 minute Heats

1-Chris 100 laps / MG 1.7
2-Mike 98 laps / MG 1.7
3-Cliff 93 laps / MG 1.7
4-Jim 91 laps / MG 1.7

Class 3
Super Stock ( H.O.P.R.A. )
2 minute Heats

1-Mike 134 / Wizzard
2-Cliff 125 / Wizzard
3-Chris 112 / Wizzard
4-Jim 106 / Wizzard

Complete parts shop, Air-conditioned & Heated, Smoke free, Computerized scoring and power by Trackmate. Track by DC Elite 

NCSCAR
North Carolina Slot Car Area Racers
Next Race November 21, 2013​*


----------



## Ovalhead (Nov 20, 2010)

*Results from November 21, 2013

:roll:Thursday Night Thunder:roll:

The Race Place , North Carolina @ 910-816-8286 (Mike) 

152 Versaw Circle St. Paul, North Carolina, 28384

Round Robin Style on the Rattler.

Class 1 
* STOCK BSRT 902 Chassis * / 36 Coupe Hard Body ( Available @ The Race Place )
*C4 or Ceramic magnets allowed / Open Rear Axle, wheel, tire and crown.*

100 Lapper

1-Cliff 100 laps / G3
2-Chris 94 laps / G3
3-JT 92 laps / G3
4-Mike 87 laps / G3

Class 2 
COMPLETE STOCK BSRT 905 Chassis / TOMY, AFX, Stock GT/GTP Hard Body

100 Lapper

1-Cliff 100 laps / BSRT 
2-Chris 94 laps / BSRT 
3-JT 88 laps / BSRT
4-Mike 85 laps / BSRT

Class 3
Super Stock ( H.O.P.R.A. )

100 Lapper

1-Chris 100 / Wizzard
2-Cliff 100 / Slottech T2
3-Mike 98 / Wizzard
4-JT 94 / Wizzard

Complete parts shop, Air-conditioned & Heated, Smoke free, Computerized scoring and power by Trackmate. Track by DC Elite *

_NCSCAR
North Carolina Slot Car Area Racers_​


----------



## Ovalhead (Nov 20, 2010)

*Results from December 5, 2013
Race Place North Carolina / 152 Versaw Circle St. Paul, North Carolina, 28384

Class 1
*STOCK BSRT 902 Chassis * / Stock TOMY, AFX - GT / GTP Hard Body only.
*C4 or Ceramic magnets allowed / Open Rear Axle, wheel, tire and crown.*

3 Minute Round Robin

1)-OilKan 171 laps 
2)-Cliff 159 laps 
3)-Mike 121 laps 
4)-JT 120 laps
5)-Nicki 118 laps
6)-Dman 115 laps

Class 2
* STOCK BSRT 905 Chassis / COMPLETE STOCK AFX - TOMY, ( Modern Era " NASCAR " Stock Car Hard Body - 3.5 gram min. ) 
* Axle Retainers & Open rear wheel & tires ONLY. *

3 Minute Round Robin

1)-OilKan 186 laps 
2)-Cliff 179 laps 
3)-Mike 166 laps
4)-Nicki 165 laps
5)-Dman 161 laps
6)-JT 159 laps

Class 3
Super Stock ( H.O.P.R.A. )

3 Minute Round Robin

1)-Mike 199 laps WIZ 
2)-Cliff 192 laps WIZ
3)-OilKan 187 laps WIZ
4)-JT 186 laps WIZ
5)-Dman 183 laps WIZ
6)-Nicki 180 laps WIZ

NCSCAR / North Carolina Slot Car Area Racers
Next TNT will be December 12, 2013​*


----------



## Ovalhead (Nov 20, 2010)

Results from December 12, 2013

Race Place North Carolina / 152 Versaw Circle St. Paul, North Carolina, 28384 / 910-816-8286 ( Mike )

Top Qualifier Oil Kan

Class 1
* STOCK BSRT 905 Chassis / COMPLETE STOCK AFX - TOMY, ( Modern Era " NASCAR " Stock Car Hard Body - 3.5 gram min. ) 
* Axle Retainers & Open rear wheel & tires ONLY. *

3 Minute Round Robin

1)-JT 179 laps + 4 sections BSRT
2)-Cliff 179 laps BSRT
3)-Mike 175 laps BSRT
4)-Oil Kan 171 laps BSRT

Class 2
Super Stock ( H.O.P.R.A. )

3 Minute Round Robin

1)-Mike 188 laps WIZ 
2)-Chris 183 laps WIZ
3)-Cliff 178 laps WIZ
4)-JT 171 laps WIZ

Class 3
Compression Molded Polymer Modified Car ( H.O.P.R.A. )

3 Minute Round Robin

1)-JT 218 Laps G3R
2)-Oil Kan 209 laps G3R
3)-Cliff 195 laps G3R
4)-Mike 181 laps G3R

Complete Parts Shop, Air-conditioned & Heated, Smoke free, Computerized scoring and power by Trackmate. 

Track Features the "RATTLER" by Dan Cronin
STD rail has 15% more grip then Tomy Spec Rail / Solid works Designed
CNC routed continuous rail design / Solid PVC, Foamed PVC, HDF Laminate surfaces
Hand Finished Rail slots / Consistent Rail heights +/- .001"
_NCSCAR / North Carolina Slot Car Area Racers_

Next TNT will be December 19, 2013​


----------



## Ovalhead (Nov 20, 2010)

*Due to several circumstances, Race Place NC will not be running this Thursday but will run the following day December 20, 2013 for Friday Night Thunder. 

Practice & Race times will stay the same. Sorry for any inconvenience, hope to see ya there !​*


----------



## Ovalhead (Nov 20, 2010)

*RACE RESULTS from Friday December 20, 2013

Thursday Night Thunder @ The Race Place , North Carolina / 152 Versaw Circle St. Paul, North Carolina, 28384 @ 910-816-8286 ( Mike )

Practice Starts at 6:00 PM / Racing Begins at 7:30 

Round Robin Style on the Rattler.

Top Qualifier Oil Kan ( 30 seconds ) 

Class 1
Brass Class
( run on the "SIDEWINDER " TOMY Track )

2 minute Round Robin / 12.5 volts

1) Carmin 74 laps / G-Jet
2) Chris 72 laps / Thunder Storm
3) Cliff 69 laps / Thunder Storm
4) Mike T. 68 / Thunder Storm
5) JT 62 laps / Thunder Storm
6) Mike H. 50 / Thunder Storm

Class 2
* STOCK BSRT 905 Chassis / COMPLETE STOCK AFX - TOMY, ( Modern Era " NASCAR " Stock Car Hard Body - 3.5 gram min. )
* Axle Retainers & Open rear wheel & tires ONLY. *

3 minute Round Robin / 18.0 volts

1) JT 193 laps G3
2) Chris 182 laps G3
3) Cliff 164 laps G3
4) Carmin 154 laps G3
5) Mike H. 109 laps G3
6) Mike T. DNF ( motor )

Class 3
Super Stock ( H.O.P.R.A. )

3 minute Round Robin / 18.0 volts

1) Chris 198 laps / Wizzard ( Track Position )
2) Carmin 198 laps / Wizzard
3) Mike T. 193 laps / Wizzard
4) Cliff 176 laps / Wizzard
5) JT 174 laps / Wizzard
6) Mike H. 119 laps / Wizzard

Class 4
Super Stock ( H.O.P.R.A. )

5 minute Round Robin / 18.0 volts

1) Carmin 335 laps / Wizzard
2) Mike T. 322 laps / Wizzard
3) Cliff 311 laps / T3
4) Chris 284 laps / Wizzard
5) JT 246 laps / Wizzard
6) Mike H. 179 laps / Wizzard

Congratulations to all the winners. It was good to have Carmin back home and meeting Mike H. 

Complete Parts Shop, Air-conditioned & Heated, Smoke free, Computerized scoring and power by Trackmate. 

Track Features of the "RATTLER" by Dan Cronin
STD rail has 15% more grip then Tomy Spec Rail / Solid works Designed
CNC routed continuous rail design / Solid PVC, Foamed PVC, HDF Laminate surfaces
Hand Finished Rail slots / Consistent Rail heights +/- .001"

NCSCAR / North Carolina Slot Car Area Racers

Next TNT will be Thursday December 26, 2013 / Last race of 2013, hope everyone has a wonderful, safe, Merry Christmas !​*


----------



## Ovalhead (Nov 20, 2010)

*results from january 9, 2014

THURSDAY NIGHT THUNDER
race place north carolina / 152 versaw circle st. Paul, north carolina, 28384 / 910-816-8286 ( mike )


top qualifier - jt 


class 1
* stock bsrt 905 chassis / complete stock afx - tomy, ( modern era " nascar " stock car hard body - 3.5 gram min. ) 
* axle retainers & open rear wheel & tires only. *


5 minute round robin


1)-jt 335 laps bsrt 
2)-cliff 323 laps bsrt
3)-mike 315 laps bsrt
4)-oil kan 302 laps bsrt


class 2
super stock ( h.o.p.r.a. )


5 minute round robin


1)-mike 344 laps wiz 
2)-cliff 304 laps slottech
3)-oil kan 279 laps wiz
4)-jt 268 laps wiz


class 3
compression molded polymer modified car ( h.o.p.r.a. )


5 minute round robin


1)-mike 359 laps g3r 
2)-jt 351 laps g3r
3)-oil kan 326 laps g3r
4)-cliff 322laps g3r


complete parts shop, air-conditioned & heated, smoke free, computerized scoring and power by trackmate. 


race place nc features the "rattler" by dan cronin
rail has 15% more grip then tomy spec rail / solid works designed
cnc routed continuous rail design / hand finished rail slots / consistent rail heights +/- .001"


ncscar / north carolina slot car area racers


next tnt will be january 16, 2014​*


----------



## Ovalhead (Nov 20, 2010)

*Results from January 23, 2014

Race Place North Carolina / 152 Versaw Circle St. Paul, North Carolina, 28384 / 910-816-8286 ( Mike )

Top Qualifier Mike T.

Class 1 / Super Stock ( H.O.P.R.A. ) / 5 Minute Round Robin

1)-Mike 322 laps WIZ 

2)-Cliff 315 laps WIZ

3)-Oil Kan 307 laps WIZ

4)-JT 277 laps WIZ ( Green flag pit stops )


Class 2 / Compression Molded Polymer Modified Car ( H.O.P.R.A. ) / 5 Minute Round Robin

1)-JT 393 Laps G3R

2)-Cliff 392 laps G3R

3)-Mike 391 laps G3R

4)-Oil Kan 314 laps G3R ( Green flag pit stops )


NCSCAR / North Carolina Slot Car Area Racers

Next TNT will be January 30, 2014​*


----------



## Ovalhead (Nov 20, 2010)

*Race Place North Carolina / 152 Versaw Circle St. Paul, North Carolina, 28384 / 910-816-8286 ( Mike )

Practice Starts at 6:00 pm / Racing Begins at 7:30 pm

Round Robin Style on the Rattler.

30 Second Qualifying White Lane

1- Cliff
2-Mike
3-Oil Kan
4-JT

Class 1
2-min. Heat
Vintage T-Jet ( HOPRA )

1-Cliff 45 laps
2-Mike 40 laps
3-Oil Kan 37 laps
4-JT 36 laps

Class 2
3-min. Heat
Super Stock ( H.O.P.R.A. )

1-Cliff 210 laps + 4 
2-Mike 210 laps
3-JT 186 laps + 1 
4-Chris 186 laps

Class 3
3-min. Heat 
Compression Molded Polymer Modified Car ( H.O.P.R.A. )

1-Mike 256 laps
2-Cliff 248 laps
3-Chris 226 laps
4-JT 216 laps

Complete Parts Shop, Air-conditioned & Heated, Smoke free, Computerized scoring and power by Trackmate. 

Race Place NC Features the "RATTLER" by Dan Cronin
Rail has 15% more grip then Tomy Spec Rail / Solid works Designed
CNC routed continuous rail design / Hand Finished Rail slots / Consistent Rail heights +/- .001"

NCSCAR / North Carolina Slot Car Area Racers​*


----------



## Ovalhead (Nov 20, 2010)

*RESULTS from February 13, 2014

Race Place North Carolina / 152 Versaw Circle St. Paul, North Carolina, 28384 / 910-816-8286 ( Mike )


Practice Starts at 6:00 pm / Racing Begins at 7:30 pm


Round Robin Style on the Rattler.


30 Second Qualifying White Lane

1- Cliff
2-JT
3-Mike
4-Oil Kan


Class 1
2-min. Heat
Vintage T-Jet ( HOPRA )

1-Cliff 45 laps
2-Mike 44 laps
3-Oil Kan 41 laps
4-JT 38 laps


Class 2
3-min. Heat
Super Stock ( H.O.P.R.A. )

1-Mike 212 laps 
2-Cliff 211 laps
3-Oil Kan 206 laps 
4-JT 203 laps


Class 3
3-min. Heat 
Compression Molded Polymer Modified Car ( H.O.P.R.A. )

1-Mike 260 laps
2-Cliff 258 laps
3-Oil Kan 251 laps
4-JT 225 laps


Complete Parts Shop, Air-conditioned & Heated, Smoke free, Computerized scoring and power by Trackmate. 

Race Place NC Features the "RATTLER" by Dan Cronin
Rail has 15% more grip then Tomy Spec Rail / Solid works Designed
CNC routed continuous rail design / Hand Finished Rail slots / Consistent Rail heights +/- .001"


NCSCAR / North Carolina Slot Car Area Racers​*


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Wow!! You're right near the Hope Mills Walmart DC!!! LOL I was wondering where you guys were in NC!


----------



## Ovalhead (Nov 20, 2010)

You are correct. The DC is a few miles west of the Race Place NC. Drop on in, it's open 7 days a week.

Cliff


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I would if I could. I've been off the road since 2005. It's been a good 10 years + since I did the Walmart freight circuit. I just find it funny that I can't remember what I ate yesterday, but I remember stuff I did 10-15 years ago! :lol:


----------



## Ovalhead (Nov 20, 2010)

I know exactly what you mean, I always say when in doubt, MUMBLE.........


----------



## Ovalhead (Nov 20, 2010)

*Results from February 20, 2014 @ THURSDAY NIGHT THUNDER 

Had a great time tonight, good to see Jim in the swing of things and chomping down on the bit !

Race Place North Carolina / 152 Versaw Circle St. Paul, North Carolina, 28384 / 910-816-8286 ( Mike )

Practice Starts at 6:00 pm / Racing Begins at 7:30 pm

Round Robin Style on the Rattler.

30 Second Qualifying Blue Lane
1-Oil Kan
2-Jim
3-Mike
4-Cliff
5-Jet

Class 1
2-min. Heats
Vintage T-Jet ( HOPRA )

1-Cliff 46 laps Aurora
2-Oil Kan 43 laps Aurora
3-Jim 42 laps Aurora
4-Jet 38 laps+4 sections Aurora
5-Mike 38 laps Aurora

Class 2
3-min. Heats
*STOCK BSRT 902 Chassis * / Stock TOMY, AFX - GT / GTP Hard Body only.
*C4 or Ceramic magnets allowed / Open Rear Axle, wheel, tire and crown.*

1-Oil Kan 175 laps
2-Cliff 165 laps
3-Jet 155 laps
4-Jim 145 laps
5-Mike 136 laps

Class 3
4-min. Heats
Super Stock ( H.O.P.R.A. )

1-Cliff 276 laps Wiz
2-Mike 267 laps Wiz
3-Jet 250 laps Wiz
4-Oil Kan 226 laps Wiz
5-Jim 202 laps Wiz

Class 4
2-min. Heats
*STOCK BSRT 905 Chassis * / Stock TOMY, AFX - GT / GTP Hard Body only.
Open Rear Axle, wheel, tire and crown.*

1-Cliff 139 laps
2-Jet 136 laps
3-Mike 133 laps
4-Oil Kan 107 laps ( Blew a seal )

Class 5
2-min. Heats 
Compression Molded Polymer Modified Car ( H.O.P.R.A. )

1-Jet 158 laps G3R
2-Cliff 154 laps G3R
3-Mike 148 laps G3R
4-Oil Kan 61 laps ( Green Flag Pit ) G3R

Complete Parts Shop, Air-conditioned & Heated, Smoke free, Computerized scoring and power by Trackmate. 

Race Place NC Features the "RATTLER" by Dan Cronin
Rail has 15% more grip then Tomy Spec Rail / Solid works Designed
CNC routed continuous rail design / Hand Finished Rail slots / Consistent Rail heights +/- .001"

NCSCAR / North Carolina Slot Car Area Racers​*


----------



## Ovalhead (Nov 20, 2010)

*Results from February 27, 2014 @ THURSDAY NIGHT THUNDER 

Race Place North Carolina / 152 Versaw Circle St. Paul, North Carolina, 28384 / 910-816-8286 ( Mike )

Practice Starts at 6:00 pm / Racing Begins at 7:30 pm

Round Robin Style on the Rattler.

30 Second Qualifying Blue Lane ( T-Jet )
1-Cliff
2-Mike
3-OilKan
4-Jet

Class 1
2-min. Heats
Vintage T-Jet ( HOPRA )

1- Mike 45 laps Aurora
2-Cliff 44 laps Aurora
3- Oil Kan 43 laps Aurora
4-Jet 40 laps Aurora

Class 2
3-min. Heats
*STOCK BSRT 905 Chassis * / 36 Coupe Hard Body only.
* Open Rear Axle, wheel, tire and crown.*

1-Cliff 214 laps
2-Mike 197 laps
3-Oil Kan 189 laps
4-Jet 44 laps ( blew a motor )

Complete Parts Shop, Air-conditioned & Heated, Smoke free, Computerized scoring and power by Trackmate. 

Race Place NC Features the "RATTLER" by Dan Cronin
Rail has 15% more grip then Tomy Spec Rail / Solid works Designed
CNC routed continuous rail design / Hand Finished Rail slots / Consistent Rail heights +/- .001"

NCSCAR / North Carolina Slot Car Area Racers​*


----------



## Ovalhead (Nov 20, 2010)

*THURSDAY NIGHT THUNDER 
March 20, 2014

Race Place North Carolina / 152 Versaw Circle St. Paul, North Carolina, 28384 / 910-816-8286 ( Mike )
Practice Starts at 6:00 pm / Racing Begins at 7:30 pm

Round Robin Style on the Rattler.

30 Second Qualifying

Class 1
2-min. Heats
Vintage T-Jet ( H.O.P.R.A. )

Class 2
5-min. Heats
*STOCK BSRT 902 Chassis * / GT GTP AFX TOMY Hard Body
*C4 or Ceramic magnets allowed on 902 chassis / Open Rear Axle, wheel, tire and crown.*

Class 3
5-min. Heats
Super Stock ( H.O.P.R.A. )

Class 4
5-min. Heats 
Compression Molded Polymer Modified Car ( H.O.P.R.A. )

Complete Parts Shop, Air-conditioned & Heated, Smoke free, Computerized scoring and power by Trackmate.

Race Place NC Features the "RATTLER" by Dan Cronin
Rail has 15% more grip then Tomy Spec Rail / Solid works Designed
CNC routed continuous rail design / Hand Finished Rail slots / Consistent Rail heights +/- .001"

NCSCAR / North Carolina Slot Car Area Racers​*


----------



## Ovalhead (Nov 20, 2010)

*Results from March 27, 2014 @ THURSDAY NIGHT THUNDER 

Race Place North Carolina / 152 Versaw Circle St. Paul, North Carolina, 28384 / 910-816-8286 ( Mike )

Practice Starts at 6:00 pm / Racing Begins at 7:30 pm

Round Robin Style on the Rattler.

30 Second Qualifying White Lane ( T-Jet )

1-Mike T.
2-Jet
3-Jim
4-Cliff
5-Mike G.


Class 1
2-min. Heats
Vintage T-Jet ( HOPRA )

1-Cliff 43 laps Aurora
2-Mike T. 41 laps Aurora
3-Jet 41 laps Aurora
4-Jim 37 laps Aurora
5-Mike G. 33 laps Aurora


Class 2
3-min. Heats
Super Stock (HOPRA)

1-Cliff 195 laps WIZ
2-Jet 180 laps WIZ
3-Mike G. 158 laps WIZ
4-Jim 153 laps WIZ
5-Mike T. 83 laps ( Transmission ) BSRT G3R


Class 3
3-min. Heats
Box Stock ( HOPRA ) 
Mega-G 1.7 Open Wheel

1-Jet 141 laps
2-Mike T.139 laps
3-Cliff 137 laps
4-Mike G. 119 laps
5-Jim 110 laps ( Threw a shoe )


Complete Parts Shop, Air-conditioned & Heated, Smoke free, Computerized scoring and power by Trackmate. 

Race Place NC Features the "RATTLER" by Dan Cronin
Rail has 15% more grip then Tomy Spec Rail / Solid works Designed
CNC routed continuous rail design / Hand Finished Rail slots / Consistent Rail heights +/- .001"

NCSCAR / North Carolina Slot Car Area Racers

See ya next Thursday Night !​*


----------



## Ovalhead (Nov 20, 2010)

*Results from April 3, 2014 @ THURSDAY NIGHT THUNDER 

Race Place North Carolina / 152 Versaw Circle St. Paul, North Carolina, 28384 / 910-816-8286 ( Mike )

Practice Starts at 6:00 pm / Racing Begins at 7:30 pm

Round Robin Style on the Rattler.

30 Second Qualifying White Lane ( T-Jet )
1-Lewis
2-Cliff
3-Mike
4-OilKan

Class 1
3-min. Heats
Vintage T-Jet ( MASCAR )

1-Lewis 73 laps Aurora
2-Cliff 71 laps Aurora
3-Mike 66 laps Aurora
4-OilKan 62 laps Aurora

Class 2
2-min. Heats
Super Stock ( HOPRA )

1-Mike 134 laps WIZ
2-Cliff 130 laps WIZ
3-OilKan 109 laps WIZ
4-Lewis 108 laps WIZ


Complete Parts Shop, Air-conditioned & Heated, Smoke free, Computerized scoring and power by Trackmate. 


Race Place NC Features the "RATTLER" by Dan Cronin
Rail has 15% more grip then Tomy Spec Rail / Solid works Designed
CNC routed continuous rail design / Hand Finished Rail slots / Consistent Rail heights +/- .001"

NCSCAR / North Carolina Slot Car Area Racers

See ya next Thursday Night !​*


----------



## Ovalhead (Nov 20, 2010)

*NCSCAR / North Carolina Slot Car Area Racers

Thursday Night Thunder Summer Points Series 2014

Everyone is welcome !

This series will follow the Carolina Shootout. The 1st points race will start on May 1, 2014.

Presented By: The Race Place , North Carolina @ 910-816-8286 ( MIKE )

152 Versaw Circle St. Paul, North Carolina, 28384

Practice Starts at 6:00 PM / Racing Begins at 7:30

Round Robin Style on the Rattler.



1)-This will be an eight race points series with 2 drops.

2)-The series will be run on the 1st & 3rd Thursday Night of each month except July.

3)-We will be running 3 classes, all for points.

4)-Championship Winners in all 3 classes will receive a Race Place North Carolina Trophy.


Class 1 - Vintage T-Jet ( HOPRA )

Class 2 - BSRT 905 w/ Open Rear Axle, wheel, tire and crown. GT -GTP Hardbody ( NCSCAR )

Class 3 - Super Stock ( HOPRA )


2014 Race Place Schedule

Race # 1 May1
Race #2 May 15
Race # 3 June 5
Race # 4 June 19
Race # 5 July 17
Race # 6 July 31
Race # 7 August 7
Race # 8 August 21 

NCSCAR / Points System

1st-100
2nd-90
3rd-80
4th-70
5th-60 
6th-55
7th-50
8th-45
9th-40
10th & back receive 35 points.


Entry fee is $5.00 per class or all three classes for $10.00.

Cold Beverages & Snacks available.

Complete Parts Shop, Air-conditioned & Heated, Smoke free, Computerized scoring and power by Trackmate. 

Race Place NC Features the "RATTLER" by Dan Cronin
Rail has 15% more grip then Tomy Spec Rail / Solid works Designed
CNC routed continuous rail design / Hand Finished Rail slots / Consistent Rail heights +/- .001"


NCSCAR / North Carolina Slot Car Area Racers


Stay tuned, lots more information to come.​*


----------



## Ovalhead (Nov 20, 2010)

*Results from April 17, 2014 @ THURSDAY NIGHT THUNDER 

Race Place North Carolina / 152 Versaw Circle St. Paul, North Carolina, 28384 / 910-816-8286 ( Mike )

Practice Starts at 6:00 pm / Racing Begins at 7:30 pm

Round Robin Style on the Rattler.

30 Second Qualifying Red Lane ( T-Jet )

1-Jet
2-Mike
3-Cliff
4-OilKan


Class 1
2-min. Heats
Vintage T-Jet ( MASCAR )

1-Mike 44 laps Aurora 
2-Cliff 42 laps Aurora
3-Jet 41 laps Aurora
4-OilKan 35 laps Aurora

Class 2
3-min. Heats
BSRT 905 w/ open rear end. ( NCSCAR )

1-Mike 157 laps G3R
2-Cliff 154 laps G3R 
3-OilKan 151 laps G3R
4-Jet 145 laps G3R

Class 3
3-min. Heats
Super Stock ( HOPRA )

1-Mike 212 Storm 
2-Cliff 207 Storm 
3-Jet 197 Storm
4-OilKan 184 Storm 

Congratulations to Mike T. on a complete SWEEP ! 

Complete Parts Shop, Air-conditioned & Heated, Smoke free, Computerized scoring and power by Trackmate. 


Race Place NC Features the "RATTLER" by Dan Cronin
Rail has 15% more grip then Tomy Spec Rail / Solid works Designed
CNC routed continuous rail design / Hand Finished Rail slots / Consistent Rail heights +/- .001"*
*NCSCAR / North Carolina Slot Car Area Racers*​


----------

